# Aiuto per segnalazione bug driver fglrx

## to.alex

Sto combattendo con questo bug da ormai un mese circa.

In breve in determinate circostanze, usando il driver proprietario della AMD/ATi (fglrx) il server grafico Xorg si congela e riesco a sbloccarlo solo dando (via ssh dal portatile) aticonfig --xv-pixmap-buffer-type=gartcacheable (o uno qualunque dei tre parametri disponibili per questo comando).

Le determinate situazioni sembrano essere legate all'utilizzo dell'estensione xrender (se disattivata Xorg non si congela), ad un uso intensivo delle pixmaps (le applicazioni che si appoggiano alle librerie GTK sembrano essere più portate al blocco) e/o all'uso di trasparenze (xrenderbenchmark fa bloccare Xorg sistematicamente se lanciato con l'opzione -argb appena parte il primo test che usa per l'appunto l'ARGB).

Ho provato di tutto. Ricompilazione con CFLAGS safe (-O2 e basta) di buona parte del sistema, utilizzo di versioni differenti di xorg, dei drivers e di varie librerie, kernel in tutte le versioni dall'ultima stabile all'ultima disponibile per gentoo e oggi persino l'installazione di una openSuSE 11.4. Si blocca pure lei. Quindi il problema è o nel main-tree del server grafico Xorg (credo di aver capito che la causa di tutto è l'interazione con la libreria libxrender), o nei driver fglrx (ho provato tutte le versioni disponibili per gentoo, compresa la 11.5 per la quale non è ancora disponibile l'ebuild... me lo sono scritto ieri).

Ovviamente ho provato i driver open-source (con e senza gallium e con e senza llvm). Con quelli non si blocca, ma il 3D è davvero inutilizzabile (anche con gallium e llvm).

Su Windows non ho idea della situazione perché non ho un Windows da installare.

Devo quindi aprire un bug, ma vorrei qualche consiglio a riguardo su come e dove segnalarlo. Visto che il bug si presenta anche su openSuSE e quindi sembra essere indipendente dalla distribuzione, passo subito a segnalare su Xorg? Passo prima da bugs.gentoo.org?

Visto che riguarda un driver proprietario, ci sono buone probabilità che a quelli di Xorg, non freghi nulla e che invece debba segnalare a AMD/ATi (in questo caso, faccio prima a vendere la scheda e passare a nVidia, mi sa  :Sad:  )?

Googlando non ho trovato nulla ed è un mese circa che cerco di tutto.

Non credo di essere particolarmente fortunato, credo dipenda dal fatto che la scheda è una Radeon HD4650 AGP (e non PCI-e) e ce ne saranno pochissime se non nessuna a parte la mia su Linux, altrimenti avrei trovato qualche altra povera anima in pena a farmi compagnia  :Smile: 

Vi ringrazio. Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

Da come ho capito è una libreria di xorg che da il problema? SE si posta sul forum freedesktop

----------

